# Deck stripping



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Chemically stripped my first deck this week and boy does that suck. Used HD80 which worked ok. I'd of hoped for better results.
The crap is so thin I did the verticals like three times, and some just wouldn't come clean. I tried adding some fabric softener to thicken it up so it would cling and not dry out so fast, but that didn't seem to help it strip any better. Tried HD-80,fabric softener, and sodium hypocrite and that brightened as I stripped ,but the stripping just wouldn't come clean. Some spots were better then others.

Between the HD-80, the Ox, and the sodium hypocrite the wood is so fuzzy I should have just sanded it in the first place.

Glad I don't have to sand and stain it

I broke my own rule. I don't do decks


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I feel your pain and the probable acrylic you encountered is not the outlier anymore. The VOC laws have been in effect long enough that people have layered on these crap stains like Deckscapes, Wolman's, Behr, Sikkens, etc. It's not worth employees or me getting chemical burns to fix someone's mess. The dead plants, the stripped paint on aluminum, the furry wood.. no thanks.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I feel your pain and the probable acrylic you encountered is not the outlier anymore. The VOC laws have been in effect long enough that people have layered on these crap stains like Deckscapes, Wolman's, Behr, Sikkens, etc. It's not worth employees or me getting chemical burns to fix someone's mess. The dead plants, the stripped paint on aluminum, the furry wood.. no thanks.



Ken, what are your thoughts on the clear eaves thread? I posted it with you in mind!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

*stripper*



PressurePros said:


> I feel your pain and the probable acrylic you encountered is not the outlier anymore. The VOC laws have been in effect long enough that people have layered on these crap stains like Deckscapes, Wolman's, Behr, Sikkens, etc. It's not worth employees or me getting chemical burns to fix someone's mess. The dead plants, the stripped paint on aluminum, the furry wood.. no thanks.


But,someone got to do it lol


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

bmoorecl said:


> But,someone got to do it lol


More power to them! I built my business on decks.. its a tough racket and you have to be able to sell.


----------

